# First Cobia of 2012



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

A fella named Mike just caught the first cobia of the year off of the St. Andrews State park pier a mile east of the Panama City Pass.

It's on now boys.


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Picture to follow.


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Using a jig?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

u mite orta look closer at that pic???


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

What are you supposed to see if you look closer?


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

yep I see it too big Grinnel.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Why is this posted in three different sections???


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

mullet hunter said:


> why is this posted in three different sections???


again why do you care?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

marmidor said:


> again why do you care?


See other post.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> See other post.....


I did and I still ask.......why do you gripe about other ppls reports/post if you don't care about the subject they are posting about???


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Mullet hunter-

I'm not sure what your gripe is, but I posted this here and the offshore section only. I know there is a lot of interest between pier and boat fishermen and sometimes even a friendly rivalry when it comes to cobia fishing, and catching the first fish of the year is an honor a lot of these guys can appreciate. I did not catch the fish, but knew there would be a lot of people who would like to know about it, yourself excluded apparently. I'm sorry that this has somehow rubbed you the wrong way, but I'm at a loss for why.

As for me, I'm going out to see if I can catch the second cobia of the year. Good luck everybody!


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Crap....I would say post it in all the areas! If you are not a little excited about the Cobia moving in perhaps you should get on a knitting forum. 

Thanks for the heads up! Lets keep the sun out and warm water moving in and go catch more Cobia!


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotta see that date stamp!


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Reports are that there were about 1/2 doz fish seen off the piers yesterday.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

If he has a problem just dont read post.


----------

